# Advice for my wife's first vape, please?



## CJB85 (7/6/19)

It looks like I may have landed the first hit in the battle to get my wife off cigarettes!
She tried a few toots on my MTL setup the other night and agreed that it is nice (she loves the flavours), but has ZERO interest in DL vaping.

After a bit of browsing around, she seems quite interested in either the Uwell Nunchaku, or the Advken Owl tube mods. I will be doing all her builds and maintenance, so MTL RTA it will be. I want to spare her any leaking issues and she is very much looking for something "pretty and not big"... Do I look for an Ammit, or do I do something like the OBS Engine MTL?

Are the two tube mods solid enough options, or should I try get her to look at something like the Tesla Punk 86w tube mod, Aegis Solo, Sigelei Swallowtail etc as well? Her biggest requirement has been "nothing that looks like a damn hand grenade"...

Once the mod and tank has been sorted, juice options are next.
She is very interested in a nice coffee vape, so what is going to be the best MTL coffee vape (I think around 6mg will be good, she still coughs from the vape at times, so don't want too harsh a throat hit) with lots of good flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/6/19)

With regards to the tube are you looking into wattage regulated ones? If not i would recommend the cthulu tube. Its pretty cheap and the build quality is great Its really tiny in 18650 mode and even more tiny in 18350 mode. Im running a mtl setup on it and its great. However it has no wattage control. But a 1 ohm build gets a great vape through the whole battery.


----------



## CJB85 (7/6/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> With regards to the tube are you looking into wattage regulated ones? If not i would recommend the cthulu tube. Its pretty cheap and the build quality is great Its really tiny in 18650 mode and even more tiny in 18350 mode. Im running a mtl setup on it and its great. However it has no wattage control. But a 1 ohm build gets a great vape through the whole battery.
> View attachment 168619


I am still a little inexperienced to go for unregulated mods... although the Owl also has no settings... maybe this is the same? The guy at the shop explained it as the Owl will fire with whatever the battery has to offer, but never as much as to damage the coil... would this be classified as semi-regulated then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> I am still a little inexperienced to go for unregulated mods... although the Owl also has no settings... maybe this is the same? The guy at the shop explained it as the Owl will fire with whatever the battery has to offer, but never as much as to damage the coil... would this be classified as semi-regulated then?


 Well it isnt a mechanical mod. It has a chip for safety . The only thing it doesnt have is wattage control. So You would have to build accordingly to get what wattage you would like. If you going MTL you wouldnt have much problem . I would say keep your build between 1 - 1.3 ohm. Which is perfect for a mtl tank. Anything higher you would struggle as the voltage max output is 4.2v on full battery down till about 3.3V on a empty battery.


----------



## CJB85 (7/6/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> Well it isnt a mechanical mod. It has a chip for safety . The only thing it doesnt have is wattage control. So You would have to build accordingly to get what wattage you would like. If you going MTL you wouldnt have much problem . I would say keep your build between 1 - 1.3 ohm. Which is perfect for a mtl tank. Anything higher you would struggle as the voltage max output is 4.2v on full battery down till about 3.3V on a empty battery.


Well, we have both been blocked on this one... I sent her a picture, she asked If they sell these at Plumblink...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/6/19)

I vaped for about 2.5 years, smoked for about 17 before that, before my wife took the first pull from one of my mods. Being a DL mod she coughed her lungs out and was disinterested in vaping for the next 4 months. But curiosity took over due to the flavours and she wanted to quit smoking but she said to me she does not want to do DL, she wanted to MTL as it more closely resembles smoking. Also she does not want to change coils and batteries, etc. etc. She wanted a simple solution.

At the time I did not have any MTL tanks or pods but I took the plunge and bought her a Renova Zero and gave her some nic salts juices. She quite enjoyed it and it did help her to smoke less - she was a 35 a day smoker and went down to about 25/28 a day. But this was not a win for me, I wanted to help her quit completely. Then someone suggested the Aspire Breeze 2 to me and I decided to get one. I got it the Friday and gave it to her that night. She really liked it but still smoked the rest of the night. The next morning she tried it again and she loved it! That first day she went down from 25 cigarettes to 4! 25 to 4!!! The next week she smoked maybe 1 or 2 a day and the week after she quit completely.

This was 3 months ago. Today I bought her a Noisy Cricket V2 and a OFRF Gear RTA. Giving it to her tonight and she is already so excited she cannot wait! She has also not had a cigarette in the past month and a half now. From 35 to nothing.

She still uses her Breezes in between, especially when she goes horse riding as they are compact and fit into her pocket without bothering her.

Smokers, and I am generalising here now, I know, want something that is as simple as their cigarettes but also give them the nic hit they got when they smoked - another reason why she did not take well to DL initially. The Breeze offers this along with great flavour (bloody good for a pod IMHO).

Also, for any smoker to move to vaping they must have the want and need to quit, otherwise it won't work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Great to hear you helping your wife there @CJB85 

My advice is that you need 2 setups not one.
If one has a problem she can use the other

Also, give normal mods a consideration because tubes fall over easily and also roll off tables.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Obs cube mini with a Vapefly mtl rdta or rta on top. Otherwise maybe a pod like the Caliburn, not these huge pods systems some bring out.
Maybe be nice and get both, the OBS mini for everyday vape at 6mg and the caliburn for nic salts for that extra kick when needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> It looks like I may have landed the first hit in the battle to get my wife off cigarettes!
> She tried a few toots on my MTL setup the other night and agreed that it is nice (she loves the flavours), but has ZERO interest in DL vaping.
> 
> After a bit of browsing around, she seems quite interested in either the Uwell Nunchaku, or the Advken Owl tube mods. I will be doing all her builds and maintenance, so MTL RTA it will be. I want to spare her any leaking issues and she is very much looking for something "pretty and not big"... Do I look for an Ammit, or do I do something like the OBS Engine MTL?
> ...



I know the twisp cue outlived its glory,but I still suggest you get her to a kiosk to try.
then take her to a vapeshop so she can decide what she wants to use and that she is comfortable with.
@Spyro suggested a single battery mod to someone. I think its the puma baby.there are many others to choose from as well as tanks.
show her some pics first though and take it from there. Then you can see who has stock and will also save you time.
hope you get sorted bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/19)

For the coffee juices, you need to find @Hooked reviews as she's the expert on the coffee flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/6/19)

https://www.ogvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/obs-cubemtl80wenginemtlrtastarterkit


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.ogvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/obs-cubemtl80wenginemtlrtastarterkit



Fits nice in hand, RTA with a nice restricted DL rather than a full MTL, she can charge it on The go, so it's a no fuss setup that doesn't look like a pipe fitting or a handgrenade, actually looks very classy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

CJB85

Nice to hear that your wife wants a coffee vape! I collect and review coffee juices and I guess one could say that it's my passion/obsession! 

However, it's not just a question of getting a coffee. Does she want a dark, medium or light coffee? One with cream, or hazelnut, or caramel etc. etc. I suggest that she has a look at the coffee categorisations here. 

Once she's decided on a few which appeal to her she can, if she wishes, read my review. The list of reviews is in the post above the Categorisations, here.

If she's interested, she can follow this thread to see what I will be reviewing next. I review one or two a week.

If she needs any help in finding it (to buy), or if she has any questions, just give a shout!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> For the coffee juices, you need to find @Hooked reviews as she's the expert on the coffee flavours.



Thank you @RainstormZA - I appreciate your comment!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/6/19)

For the wife I would suggest rather looking for a small compact Sub Ohm Kit, don’t think a rebuildable RTA is the way to go as girls prefer a vape that is simple, small and easy to use so that they can keep it in their handbags.

My suggestion would be these 3 options below, all have built in batteries which to me is not a problem at all. What is important is that they have great flavour and good Coils which is not always the case with a POD device. That plus Sub Ohm tanks and coils don’t leak easily, again perfect for the wife to keep the mod in her handbag. I have vaped all 3 of these devices and they are very good.

Another Pro for Sub Ohm kits is you don’t need to buy a second backup device as there is very little down time. Quick to replace a coil and simple charge the mod at night when not in use.

*Uwell Whirl 20mm Starter Kit*

Excellent flavour from the Uwell Coils and they last a very very long time, I used to get a full months use from a Nanchuka Coil and a friends GF has the Whirl 20mm and it’s just as good.
The Whirl 20 & 22 are the little sister of the Uwell Nunchucka Stater Kit.
The Whirl RTA can do MTL and Restricted DL.
I suggested the 20mm due to its size, but you can also get the 22mm - slightly bigger.
The Rainbow and Purple colours is perfect for a woman or simple go for the Black and Silver. 
Only Con on the 20mm is its bottom fill, so you have to unscrew the tank to fill. The 22mm is Top Fill though.
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/uwell-whirl-20-all-in-one-starter-kit



*OBS Nano Mini Starter Kit*

Suggesting the Mini Kit not the regular OBS Nano as it’s a really nice compact setup.
Great Sub Ohm RTA that does MTL and Restriced DL
The Coils give very good with good flavour and also last long anything from 2 weeks to 4 weeks.
Also available in the new Resin Mod finish, resin as you know feels great to hold, something a woman would enjoy.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-obs-cube-engine-mtl-mini-kit

https://vapeneros.co.za/products/obs-cube-mini-resin-starter-kit-1500mah






*Voopoo Drag Trio Baby Kit*

I had a vape on @Room Fogger review sample. This is a very compact little starter kit and the flavour with the included RTA was excellent.
Love the chain that’s included with this mod, ads a nice bling element to it.
These have not arrived yet so finding stock right now might be a challenge but well worth the effort.
https://vapeneros.co.za/collections...-baby-trio-kit-1500mah?variant=28525141000253

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/6/19)

I would suggest a mod with an *external battery*. If we compare an external to an internal:

*EXTERNAL BATTERY

Pros*
When battery dies, just pop another one in and carry on vaping. No downtime.
Easy to take extra batteries (in an appropriate battery case) with you when you're out and about.

*Cons*
Need to buy a battery charger as well.

*INTERNAL BATTERY*

*Pros*
No need to buy a separate battery charger.

*Cons*
Downtime. You're without a mod while it's charging. 
If the charging port on the mod is damaged, bye-bye mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/6/19)

The Eleaf Pico 25 is a great mod. I have a few and I haven't had a day's problems with them. I use mine with a Melo 4 tank and, recently, with the iJoy Mystique Disposable tank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (9/6/19)

Everybody has at least two MTL atties in their vape gear: the first is an old one from when they started vaping and thought MTL was the only way to go, and the second is a new one from when MTL became cool again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (9/6/19)

My step mom only took to vaping because it was small and light. 

I'd go for the bantam box if it's within the budget. It looks like a real winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (9/6/19)

As an owner of 2 Nunchaku mods, just note that they have a common problem with the wattage up / down buttons getting stuck. Otherwise really good mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Okay, so updates and replies (sorry if I miss anyone):
Pods - She tried my cue a number of times and does not like it at all.
Pico - I have one, was my first mod and she currently uses it for an occasional vape with my Berserker RTA. She really likes the way the Berserker vapes, but is scared of the atty leaking on her and the Pico 25 does not tick the "has to look nice" box.

I sent her to Vapers Corner on Sunday (without me, so no influence from my side) to have a look at whatever they have to offer. She had the following feedback:
Nunchaku - Nice, but not quite sold on it yet.
Druga Foxy, liked the look, but concerned about the weight.
Vaporesso Luxe and Armour Pro both failed to move her needle.
Squid Industries Detonator (shockingly) - really liked the shape, but would only consider it in stainless (VC only has it in black)
Tesla Wye 2 - liked it, but like the Nunchaku, not sold yet.
OBS Cube - some rather explicit language used to decline this one.

The search continues and I will take her shopping on the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so updates and replies (sorry if I miss anyone):
> Pods - She tried my cue a number of times and does not like it at all.
> Pico - I have one, was my first mod and she currently uses it for an occasional vape with my Berserker RTA. She really likes the way the Berserker vapes, but is scared of the atty leaking on her and the Pico 25 does not tick the "has to look nice" box.
> 
> ...


 
a woman wants what a woman wants...lol. and good luck bro!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/19)

Resistance said:


> a woman wants what a woman wants...lol. and good luck bro!


Tell me about it... today she discovered Billet Boxes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> Tell me about it... today she discovered Billet Boxes!


it looks like she will settle for something classy.
a CLZ or Solarstorm perhaps???
Lol


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> Tell me about it... today she discovered Billet Boxes!



That might be a great option @CJB85 
Just that pitstopping the Billet Box is a bit of a schlepp for me.
Maybe one of the commercial coil bridges would be the way to go...

I like the Billet Box because its small but not too small - and it gives a great vape - although I haven't tried the commercial coil bridges...


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/19)

Resistance said:


> a woman wants what a woman wants...lol. and good luck bro!


Oi there I’m also picky too. Lol. I don’t blame her - so many mods and stuff that you can’t think straight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

